# Insel Usedom Rundkurs Offroad - Trails, Strandsand & Co.?



## Anto (4. Februar 2008)

*Wer hat bock auf eine Inselumrundung durch die Wälder und kennt die "trails on island usedom"?*

Im April hatte ich eine kleine Inseltour geplant und wollte abseits der ADAC-Radwege fahren.
Wahrscheinlich am *Samstag 12. oder Sonntag 13. April 2008*

Wichtige Anlaufpunkte wären:
Zecheriner Brücke, Karnin, Flughafen Heringsdorf, Strandpromenade Ahlbeck bis Heringsdorf, Zinnowitz (alte Schwimmhalle), ...Peenemünde

Startpunkt: Zecheriner Brücke

Endpunkt: entweder Wolgast oder Rundkurs und zurück zur Zecheriner Brücke

Tempo: 
offroad - über Durchschnitt
onroad - 2,40er Reifen, Puls max 140

Bis dato alles nur Eckpunkte! Eine genaue Planung folgt später. 
Mein Startpunkt wird Anklam sein (durch den Relzower Wald nach Zecherin)


----------



## Der Max (11. Februar 2008)

das hört sich ja garnicht mal so schlecht an was du vor hast. ich hätte intresse an der tour?
hast du eine ungefähre zahl wie lang die strecke sein wird...weil ich hab nur ne sehr kleine übersetzzung an meinem bie und bin noch nie langstrecken gefahren nur dirt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (14. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass "uns" jemand vor Ort durch die wenigen "trails on island usedom" führen kann. Sieht wohl nicht so aus. Also selber Strecke basteln  

Es werden so 60 - 100 km gefahren, evtl. auch nicht bis Peenemünde, sondern bis Ückeritz incl. Seebäder und dann als Rundkurs. 
Kannst auch unterwegs dazustoßen - Anreise mit dem Auto  
Sollte sich niemand weiter melden für die Runde, fahre ich meine "Anlaufpunkte" spontan ab, aber mind. 60 km. 
Ansonsten via PN.


----------



## goegolo (14. Februar 2008)

Tja, ich wohne zwar in Greifswald recht nah dran, bin aber während meiner Studienzeit hier bislang nicht zum Biken auf Usedom gekommen. Das Kartenmaterial zum Ostseeküsten-Radweg sieht recht vielversprechend für die Planung einer Strecke aus. Eventuell habe ich Interesse an der Tour.


----------



## Der Max (18. Februar 2008)

also bei mir siehts schlecht aus habe meine gabel ein bisschen doll kaputt gemacht und werd warscheinlich so schnell keine neue rankriegen! hab einfach kein geld! aber ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch was ran kriege!


----------



## schotti65 (20. Februar 2008)

Ich bin ab und zu in Bansin und kann Dir ein paar Tipps geben.
Eine "Umrundung" wie auch immer schaffst Du an einem Tag niemals.
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe planst Du einen Kreis entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn.

Meine Grobempfehlung: Zecheriner Brücke bis 3 Kaiserbäder auf schnellen Wegen; Trailig Bansin bis Koserow, ab Zempin/Zinnowitz nach Süden auf den Gnitz durchschlagen, da noch etwas trailen, Tour mental abschliessen und Rest (wohin auch immer) auf schnellen Wegen.

Ich würde auf keinen Fall schon in Ückeritz nach unten abbiegen, das Beste an der Insel ist auf jeden Fall der Steilküstentrail, der bis Koserow geht.
Einfach ab Bansin versuchen, immer möglichst dicht an der Küste zu fahren, meisst hast Du neben dem Radweg Trampelpfade oder einen Wanderweg, der noch etwas dichter an der Kante ist.
Den ewig langen Ückeritz-Zeltplatz umfahre ich gerne offtrail . 
Einfach am Eingang (von Bansin aus kommend) links innen Wald und nach Schnauze und Kompass durchschlagen, da is nie einer den das stört.
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283513&page=4 Bild "offtrail bei Ückeritz" )

Auf dem Gnitz gibts an der West-/Südseite noch einen weiteren schicken Steilküstentrail der auf dem Naturcampingplatz an der Südspitze endet. Einfach unter Neuendorf irgendwie versuchen, an die Westküste zu kommen.

Generell würde ich Dir, so albern das klingt, wenn Du abseits der Radwege was versuchen willst, einen Kompass empfehlen, da alle Wald/Feldwege irgendwie krumm und schief sind und man leicht die Orientierung verliert. Deshalb auch meine Empfehlung: küstennahe Trails = kaum zu verfahren, Rest = Radwege.

Viel Erfolg
schotti


----------



## goegolo (21. Februar 2008)

@schotti65: Eine super Beschreibung und eine klasse Tour, die Ihr da gefahren seid. Sobald die Kondition reicht und das Wetter passt will ich von Greifswald nach Ahlbeck fahren und von dort mit der UBB zurück. Wo finde ich aus dieser Richtung (Wolgast, Krummin) den Einstieg zum Trail bei Neuendorf? 

Beste Grüße, 
goegolo


----------



## schotti65 (21. Februar 2008)

Wo der Einstieg genau ist weiss ich nicht mehr, ich bin ehrlich gesagt bisher immer andersrum gefahren.

Fahr doch einfach bis Lütow Strasse und folge dann dem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg Ri. Süden an der Küste der ist schon ganz hübsch. Wenn Du dann an der Westseite angekommen bist (bzw. da am Nordende vom Campingplatz) , versuchst Du einfach so lange wie möglich direkt an der Küste zu bleiben. Wenns nicht mehr geht ist der Trail eben zu Ende...


----------



## goegolo (21. Februar 2008)

Das sollte dann so ungefähr hinkommen denke ich. Der Deich hoch nach Zinnowitz sieht zumindest auf dem Satellitenbild fahrbar aus.


----------



## schotti65 (21. Februar 2008)

Sieht schick aus


----------



## Anto (23. Februar 2008)

Usedom ist ja quasi Heimrunde, aber bisher noch ohne Trails.



schotti65 schrieb:


> Meine Grobempfehlung: Zecheriner Brücke bis 3 Kaiserbäder auf schnellen Wegen; Trailig Bansin bis Koserow, ab Zempin/Zinnowitz nach Süden auf den Gnitz durchschlagen, da noch etwas trailen, Tour mental abschliessen und Rest (wohin auch immer) auf schnellen Wegen...



Danke Schotti!

Ich denke mal auch, dass es sich zwischen Bansin und Zinnowitz gut austoben lässt. Lütow, Neuendorf & Co. hab ick bisher nur vom Wasser aus betrachtet ...   Na mal seh`n ob da noch Zeit bleibt. Ick werd jedenfalls schon ab Anklam radeln - Kilometer schrubben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

also ich würde auch mitkommen! Leider kenne ich mich auf der Insel auch nicht aus, aber ich denke wir finden schon was. Ansonsten: Wie schnell ist denn ein überdurchschnittliches Offroad-Tempo???


----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2008)

Ui, noch ein Greifswalder  . Wir kÃ¶nnten mit dem MV-Ticket (25â¬ + 4,5â¬ pro Rad) nach Anklam fahren und von einer beliebigen Haltestelle zwischen Wolgast und Ahlbeck wieder zurÃ¼ck. Damit wÃ¤re die von Anto anvisierte Tour mit allen "Highlites" zu schaffen und er kann ggf. Ã¼ber Wolgast/Pasewalk zurÃ¼ckfahren.

Mein Offroad Tempo liegt momentan bei nicht ganz 20 km/h, entweder wegen der mangelnden Kondition oder den schlammigen BodenverhÃ¤ltnissen ;-)


----------



## Anto (24. Februar 2008)

@hneu
Geplant war ja die Inseltour vorwiegend offroad zu fahren. Doch bisher fehlt der Insider vor Ort. Bei ~80 km in 8-10 Stunden incl. Pause(n)   sollte das schon recht zügig sein. 

*Alternative:*
Da ihr beide aus HGW kommt, können wir uns auch in WLG treffen und ab da durch den Wald Richtung Bansin fahren. Sind ca. 35-40 km. Von dort aus zurück, Bahn oder mal sehn


----------



## hneu (24. Februar 2008)

klingt auch vernünftig. Ich glaube, dass soviel offroad auf Usedom auch nicht ist... also ich würde auf jeden fall mitkommen... und wenn wirklich... das wohl der Gruppe überwiegt...


----------



## DasAS (24. Februar 2008)

so mädels, jetzt mal tacheles: hier mal wie ich es bis jetzt gehandhabt habe!

ich fahre mitm radel von hgw nach wolgast, strasse und dann wald. schon sehr schick, kommt man auch schnell voran also max. 2,5h von hgw nach wolgast. dann fahr ich den radweg zwecks zeit und weniger strecke an der b111 entlang. in zinnowitz dann auf weg und dann in den trail (und ja, da gibt es auch fussgänger!) den trail kann man nicht komplett durchfahren sondern muss hin und wieder auf den touriweg. der geht aber auch sehr gut. dann bis heringsdorf an der promenda ne apfelschorle zischen und dann zurück auf dem touriweg. ich finde, der trail geht von heringsdorf aus nicht sogut wie von zinnowitz aus. hoffe mein schlaffen mitbewohner mal im märz dahin zu prügeln.
 ansonsten bin ich für jeden spaß zu haben!


----------



## hneu (24. Februar 2008)

> hoffe mein schlaffen mitbewohner mal im märz dahin zu prügeln.


? Willi hat doch nicht mal ein Fahrrad... 

Aber wir können das gerne schon früher machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (24. Februar 2008)

Jo, einfach hier Bescheid sagen und den Anto nicht vergessen. 15 Grad aufwärts sollte das Wetter aber schon haben bei einer längeren Tour, sonst friert es einem Füße und Hände ab. 

@DasAS: Ist das oben ungefähr die Streckenführung, die Du vorschlägst? Gut zu wissen, dass es an der 111 einen Radweg gibt.


----------



## DasAS (24. Februar 2008)

hneu schrieb:


> ? Willi hat doch nicht mal ein Fahrrad...du nennst deine möhre fahrrad???
> 
> Aber wir können das gerne schon früher machen! kannste drauf wetten!!!





> 15 Grad aufwärts sollte das Wetter aber schon haben bei einer längeren Tour, sonst friert es einem Füße und Hände ab.



tststs, jedes wetter is bikerwetter!!!

also: ab montag haben wir ein date!!! sag mal bescheid wenn du zeit hast, dann rocken wir mal richtig durch die äcker!!!

und die usedom-tour auf dieser strecke ist wirklich zu empfehlen! 

wird aber auch zeit das wir hier mal ne greifswalder kampfgruppe gründen.


----------



## hneu (25. Februar 2008)

alter poser!


----------



## hneu (25. Februar 2008)

Nun gut... zurück zum Thema: 

@Anto: Wann sollte es denn losgehen (also Uhrzeit)? Machst du es wetterabhängig, oder nach dem Motto: Komme was wolle?


----------



## Anto (25. Februar 2008)

Wenn wir dabei bleiben so zw. 9 und 10 Uhr ab Wolgast. Je nachdem wie der Zug fährt. 


Anto schrieb:


> *Alternative:*
> Da ihr beide aus HGW kommt, können wir uns auch in WLG treffen und ab da durch den Wald Richtung Bansin fahren. Sind ca. 35-40 km. Von dort aus zurück, Bahn oder mal sehn



Ich fahre mind. ein Stündchen eher los über Rubkow-Zemitz (L26).
Wetter ist so`ne Sache... Hauptsache trocken und hoffentlich viel Wind  Sollte es stark regnen fahre ich nicht. Bin ab Donnerstag vor Ort.
Termin bleibt 12. oder 13. April. 

Vielleicht habt ihr auch bis dahin auch die *"Greifswalder Kampfgruppe"* eingeweiht


----------



## DasAS (26. Februar 2008)

also halten wir mal das datum fest. wetter ist ja immer sone sache. temperaturen sollten im april ja schon angenehm sein, wind gibt es hier ja immer gratis! siehe weiter unten meine signatur... nur starker regen könnte mich davon abhalten zu fahren.

die noch zu formierende "Greifswalder Kampfgruppe" sollte dann mal entscheiden wie wir anreisen. mit der bahn ist es relativ günstig bis wolgast. werde morgen mal die zeiten und preise reinstellen. is mir jetzt zu spät.

ab 10 ab wolgast klingt erstmal gut. da können wir gut rumheizen.


----------



## DasAS (26. Februar 2008)

mal hier die bahnzeiten: jeweils ab greifswlad hauptbahnhof (haha)
Greifswald 	Sa, 12.04.08 	ab 	07:47 	0:39 	0 	UBB 	7,20 EUR
Wolgast 	Sa, 12.04.08 	an 	08:26                               plus radel

oder mit einmal umsteigen

Greifswald 	So, 13.04.08 	ab 	08:38 	0:48 	1 	RE, UBB 	7,20 
Wolgast 	So, 13.04.08 	an 	09:26                              plus radel
das rad kost nich sonderlich viel

rücktour würde ich pedalieren, man kann sich aber auch soft in zinnowitz in die bahn setzen.


----------



## goegolo (26. Februar 2008)

Regen ok, aber auf Wind kann ich gerad verzichten. Der hat mich am Montag mit dem Rennrad schön von der Piste gefegt. Dafür gingen sich die 40km Training konditionell schon besser an. 

Das Fahrradticket kostet bei der UBB 4,5, ein Gruppenticket für Räder plus drei erwachsende Besitzer existiert leider nicht. Die Abfahrt um 8:28 Uhr hört sich aus studentischer Sicht sehr human an . 

Zur Planung des Streckenverlaufs: Ab Wolgast in Richtung Osten ist mir recht. Die Gegend um Peenemünde halte ich für nicht so geeignet, da das Gelände dort  eher sandig und flach ist. 

Für die "Greifswalder Kampfgruppe" lasst uns am Besten einen der alten Threads ausgraben und ein Ackerpflugverzeichnis anlegen...


----------



## hneu (26. Februar 2008)

zum Beispiel den "Biken rund um Greifswald" Thread? Oder wir starten einen neuen! 

Wir könnten ja auch schon vorher mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## DasAS (26. Februar 2008)

also alle rund um greifswald verabreden sich bitte im "biken rund um greifswald"-thread!!!

zur usedom-tour: wenn wir mit der bahn anfahren, ist wind nur auf der b111 ein kleines problem. der trail an sich liegt mehr oder weniger im wald und ist eher windunempfindlich. wie weit wir dann auf usedom rumeieren können wir situationsabhängig entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (28. Februar 2008)

DasAS schrieb:


> also alle rund um greifswald verabreden sich bitte im "biken rund um greifswald"-thread!!!



Danke  

Warum radelt ihr nicht bis Wolgast? Dauert auch nicht viel länger als mit der Bahn (30 ruhige km). 

Davon mal ab, evtl. bin ick über Ostern schon oben und werde/ würde/ müsste die Runde dann vorverlegen. Langfristige Planung is bei mir immer so`ne Sache.


----------



## DasAS (29. Februar 2008)

von mir aus können wir auch hinradeln. nur müßen wir dann schauen was dann auf usedom noch so geht, weil kilometertechnisch einiges erreicht wird. 
bei meinen touren mit hin und rückfahrt mit radel hab ich locker 10 stunden vollgemacht.


----------



## twobeers (11. März 2008)

Hi, ich habe in den letzten Jahren in Ahlbeck Urlaub gemacht und mich der dortigen Rennradgruppe angeschlossen. 

Ruft doch einfach mal bei Uwe Holz an, ob er einen Guide weiß. (http://www.kiefernduene.de/radsort1.htm) Uwe macht da den Jugendtrainer, der weiß bestimmt einen.

Ich bin mit dem MTB öfter Ahlbeck - Peenemünde - Ahlbeck gefahren, macht Spaß. Ärgerlich war nur das Einrasten zwischen zwei liegenden Betonplatten ...

Viel Spaß 

Twobeers (bin wieder im August 3 Wochen oben und bestimmt auch wieder für eine Tagestour)


----------



## DasAS (11. März 2008)

klingt ja verlockend, müßte man doch glatt mal in der woche hin und dann seine erfahrungen weitergeben. april ist ja leider noch vor mai.
ich werd mich da mal melden.


----------



## Anto (11. März 2008)

**news**

So, die Tage 12./13. April fallen bei mir definitiv aus. Werd da Höhenluft schnuppern. Vielleicht aber am 09. oder 10. April (könnt ihr auch in der Woche?)

Ansonsten:


Anto schrieb:


> ....evtl. bin ick über Ostern schon oben und werde/ würde/ müsste die Runde dann vorverlegen....



Steht aber auch noch nicht fest  
Sorry für das ganze hinundherundherundhin, aber ihr seid ja eh vor Ort und daher anreisetechnisch sicher flexibel  



Anto schrieb:


> ....Langfristige Planung is bei mir immer so`ne Sache.



@twobeers
Werd ick mal im Auge behalten


----------



## Der Max (14. März 2008)

also ich muss jetzt absagen...wäre echt gerne mitgefahren aber hab mir heute in sport das knie verdreht und werd erstmal kein fahrrad mehr fahren dürfen bzw. können! ist echt schade!
wenn ihr ne tour fahren solltet wünsch ich euch viel spaß!

MfG Max


----------



## goegolo (15. März 2008)

@ Der Max: Mein Beileid und gute Besserung. 

@ Anto: 9. und 10. April passen bei mir bis dato. 

@ DasAS: Wann startet das Vorauskommando?


----------



## Anto (1. April 2008)

Wie geht`s der Greifswalder Kampftruppe?   Seid ihr die Strecke schonmal abgeradelt?

Aktuell starte ich nun am* Freitag, 11. April* (alternativ irgendwann im Sommer).

*Treffpunkt:* Wolgast Bhf. zwischen 09.00 und 10.00 Uhr
*Strecke:* Wolgast - Bansin durch Wald und Strandsand, alles weitere spontan nach Lust & Laune (wieder zurÃ¼ck, weiter nach Usedom/ Zecherin... usw.)

Solltet ihr mit der Bahn anreisen (7,20 â¬ + 5,00 â¬ Rad pro Fahrt oder M-V Ticket)
RE 38349
HGW Hbf. ab 08.38 Uhr
HGW SÃ¼d ab 08.41 Uhr
ZÃ¼ssow an 08.53 Uhr

UBB 24315
09.07 Uhr ab ZÃ¼ssow
09.26 Uhr an Wolgast

Vielleicht fahre ich auch mit der Bahn ab ZÃ¼ssow. *Bei starkem Regen wird meinerseits abgesagt.*

Wer kommt jetzt Ã¼berhaupt noch mit?


----------



## DasAS (1. April 2008)

hm, prinzipiell bin ich dabei. mal mein mitbewohner fragen wat er davon hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (1. April 2008)

Bin zwar gerade etwas verschnupft, aber auf dem Wege der Besserung. Daher sagt der "Mitbewohner" tendenziell auch zu.


----------



## goegolo (2. April 2008)

Hallo, 

ich bin am 10. April geschäftlich in Fürth und fahre erst am Folgetag wieder hoch, das wird ein büschen zu eng für mich  . Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß auf Usedom!!!

Beste Grüße, 
goegolo


----------



## hneu (8. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich will ja nicht unken, aber wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster sehe, liegen da gut und gerne 10 cm Schnee - und es schneit immernoch... Ich nehme mal an, dass es nur ein kleines winterliches Intermezzo ist, aber für Freitag wäre das nicht so ideal nehme ich an, oder?


----------



## goegolo (8. April 2008)

Joar, Skilanglauf soll ja auch ganz schön sein, ... im April


----------



## Anto (9. April 2008)

Da ich Freitag schon zurück nach Berlin muss wirds wohl nix mit radeln   Und scheiß Wetter ist hier auch; Regen, Regen, Regen....
Mal sehen was der Mai so bringt.


----------



## hneu (9. April 2008)

mmm... nagut... sag einfach bescheid, wenn du wieder in der Nähe bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

